

Ask HN: Tell us one thing we should improve - abdophoto

Hey Guys,<p>Our latest site has been up for about 2 months now and we're seeing some decent growth. We'd love to know one thing that we could improve to make it better. If you don't mind, take a minute and look through. Thanks!<p>http://thetechblock.com
======
gesman
Nice design and things look clean.

"If we think your content makes the cut, we'll showcase it."

So - add some bit explaining why "promoting by you" is actually great.

I mean what kind of promotional power you get so the one would bother to leave
his email address?

------
ScottWhigham
Nice, formulaic/standardized design. I get the concept, but what's lost on me
is how and where you will promote the content submitted that passes curation.

